# '*' Minor hair loss?



## allurre (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys!

My hedgehog (2.5 months old) recently loss a bit of white hair to a noticeable effect where I can see some red skin. Is this normal?

Could this be the result of quilling?

He also seems to be scratching quite a lot, I may also be afraid this is the cause of mites.

Please do inform when you can - I will try post pics for more clarity.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

What kind of bedding is she on?
Is there any wood in the cage?
If you've recently given her a bath, did you make sure to rince off all the soap?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

His skin shouldn't be red and that suggests irritation. Is there any quill loss? If he is scratching with fur loss, it is possibly mites, a skin infection, or an allergy. If you are using a loose type of commercial bedding such as shavings or carefresh, it may be a reaction to it. Try switching to liners and give him bath to get any residue off and see if that helps.


----------



## josefgc04 (Aug 14, 2012)

I just switched to carefresh and my hedgehog (2 months old) is losing a lot of hair, could it be an allergic reaction?


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I have heard of many hedgies having problems with carefresh, mostly with breathing problems. You could always switch from carefresh to liners and see if the irritation goes away.


----------

